# I'll admit, I don't know....



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

What makes a WZ and an S-10?
Are there other Schwinn frames?
Thanks


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2016)

WZ frames have factory indents in the rear frame stay for the rear wheel belt drive.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2016)

bricycle said:


> What makes a WZ and an S-10? Are there other Schwinn frames?




Not an expert, but I believe that there is a clamp that's welded onto the chainstay for mounting break bar on the WZ
.


----------

